# NEW: Organic Samples—Tableau Chamber Strings. Intro offer now available!



## OrchestralTools (Jul 1, 2021)

Introducing Tableau Chamber Strings by Organic Samples.


​Tableau Chamber Strings—expressive mid-size ensemble
Only €119 
(regular price €179)

Intro offer ends July 15, 2021

Rapidly create expressive, authentic string parts. A perfect complement to Tableau Solo Strings, this chamber string collection includes full sections of first and second violins, violas, celli, and basses. 

All instruments were captured in situ on Berlin’s famed Teldex Scoring Stage to produce the natural sound of a contemporary film recording session. A wide range of dynamic articulations and fluid legato samples enable you to perform realistic and emotional parts easily. And a choice of mic positions lets you construct the right sonic blend.

*Highlights*

A full chamber string section with 5 first violins, 4 second violins, 4 violas, 4 celli, and 3 basses
Fast access to meticulously sampled, unprocessed sounds 
Pre-recorded dynamic articulations—swells, crescendos, and decrescendos—plus various sustains and spiccato notes
Melodic legato sampling with long, natural transitions between notes
Single dynamic layer that captures the musicians’ natural expression
Mixable mic positions and mic techniques for customizing the sound
Instruments recorded _in situ _on the Teldex Scoring Stage in Berlin
Great for crossover styles, including contemporary classical, neo-classical, and avant-garde

*About Organic Samples*
Organic Samples collections are designed to capture specific moods and sounds, with a focus on expression and ease of use. The goal is to capture the character of a performance—the dynamic interplay of sound and performer.

The driving force behind Organic Samples is @Maxime Luft—a young composer who started creating the instruments he needed for his own productions. The Organic Samples series is available exclusively from Orchestral Tools.

To listen to audio demos, or to find out more, click here:
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/tableau-chamber-strings

Let either us or @Maxime Luft know if you have any questions.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm really interested in the legato. Can it do faster passages?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 1, 2021)

The examples emphasize slower and softer longs. Single dynamic, lots of expression baked in.

I like this style of sampling. Seems similar to BWW Expansions, which are more targeted use but sound amazing at what they do.


----------



## AEF (Jul 1, 2021)

Very detailed sound. Would love to have had a larger variety of shorts, instead of just the one spiccatissimo sounding spiccato.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 1, 2021)

Delicate offer, since I'm looking for small string ensembles anyway. The sound samples of the individual sections sound good. I will strike, although I am not a fan of Sine.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 1, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Delicate offer, since I'm looking for small string ensembles anyway. The sound samples of the individual sections sound good. I will strike, although I am not a fan of Sine.


Let us know what you think of the legato.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 1, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Let us know what you think of the legato.


Just realized that there are no trills ... and only spiccato. Must listen to the individual patches a few more times ... legatos come there unfortunately also a bit short. But the sound is good.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 1, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Just realized that there are no trills ... and only spiccato. Must listen to the individual patches a few more times ... legatos come there unfortunately also a bit short. But the sound is good.


The focus on longs is pretty consistent with Organic Sample's other stuff though. The vocal libraries and Majestic horn are both this way.

EDIT: Now I see the Solo Strings do have more variety like trems, trills, pizz.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

Detailed Walkthrough Video ?


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 1, 2021)

wow I wasn't expecting another Tableau release! Congrats @Maxime Luft love the solo strings, will definitely grab this one too, please consider doing a walkthrough


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 1, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The examples emphasize slower and softer longs. Single dynamic, lots of expression baked in.
> 
> I like this style of sampling. Seems similar to BWW Expansions, which are more targeted use but sound amazing at what they do.


Thank you for summing it up that way. In a coming video I'll go a bit further into why this approach works for me and how this makes Tableau Chamber Strings a unique sounding VI. 

The details we mentioned on the product page already tell a lot about the sampling techniques I used, but my favorite aspect about these session was to put the players in a musical situation. So by literally having a musical piece the samples then do sound quite expressive and… well I guess musical!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Fast access to meticulously sampled, unprocessed sounds


Does Unprocessed Sounds mean no Noise-Reduction was used ? or .... ?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 1, 2021)

It's weird that the entire bundle is just 7% off (€20), total cost: €279 down from €299








Organic Samples Bundle


Every Organic Samples collection is designed to capture specific moods and sounds, with a focus on expression and ease-of-use. The Organic Samples SINE Bundle gives you the entire collection, offering a world of dynamic and evocative sounds.




www.orchestraltools.com





If the Chamber Strings are 33% off, (€60), should that discount be *at least* embedded into the bundle and the total cost of the bundle to be at least €239 (€299 of the original bundle price - the introductory price of Chamber Strings)?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 1, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> It's weird that the entire bundle is just 7% off (€20), total cost: €279 down from €299
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, if you would buy everything from Organic Samples separately (so without taking profit of the bundle) *including* the chamber strings with their reduced intro offer (119,00€ + VAT instead of 179,00€ + VAT), then you would have to pay 446,00 €:

Tableau Chamber Strings: 119,- (instead of the regular price of 179,-)
Tableau Solo Strings 119,-
Vivid Keys 79,-
Majestic Horn 2,-
Solo Opera 59,-
Eternal Vocals 59,-
Bösendorfer Staccatos 9,-

=

446,00€ + VAT 

The bundle offer now is at *279,- *(until July 15), so it brings quite a generous offer to the table.
The regular price of the Organic Samples bundle will come back at its regular price after July 15, being available for 299,- (which is still a good deal in my opinion).


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey @Maxime Luft congrats on the release!
I don't debate the value of the bundle it's indeed great, and I love the sound.

As separate purchases yep the cost is way higher, however what I am thinking is if I 'skip' the intro offer, then I have little to loose since I can get the bundle for $20 more anytime.

And I love bundles


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 1, 2021)

Maxime Luft said:


> The bundle offer now is at *279,- *(until July 15), so it brings quite a generous offer to the table.
> The regular price of the Organic Samples bundle will come back at its regular price after July 15, being available for 299,- (which is still a good deal in my opinion).


If you own a lot of Organic Samples libraries, like I do, make sure you log in to the site and find out what your price is for the bundle. 

If I buy this, I can get the Yamaha C3 (Vivid Keys) for about 20 euros. 

I need a new string ensemble like a hole in the head, but it's hard for me to resist Maxime's artistry. His approach is always a little different, and I always like it.

I'm looking forward to the demos, although I don't think my wallet is.


----------



## ism (Jul 1, 2021)

Most intrigued by this. Very curious about the dynamics, how the Organic Samples approach sampling approach is adapted towards the OT approach, in particular the arcs, how it blends with Taillinn and the Special Bows, and, well lots due diligence to do here. 

Except of course that I was made the mistake of listening to the trailer on the OT site while logged in, and just bought it instantly. I’m still going to do due diligence, but I know myself well enough to know that it just sounds so good that the hours I’m going to spend pouring over understanding all of these things … well, it will probably just be cheaper to just own the library from the start. 

Good lord but OT has been knocking it out of the park of late. I mean, I’ll retract that statement if I turn out to been wrong after downloading TS. But oh, that sound. I’m not sure I know how to not buy anything that sounds this good.


----------



## Haakond (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a few extra bucks to spend, and I think probably this will be the thing. Sounds lovely


----------



## ism (Jul 1, 2021)

Very first impressions - very fun, and very fabulous sounding. 

Seems to have 3 (Vl) to 5 (Vc) dynamic layers on the shorts, which are very nice. 

It says a single dynamic layer, but it actually has a mp and an mf - just no crossfade, you have to key switch. 

On the whole, of course, it's much more like the WW soloists that the main Berlin Strings. Like the soloists, you need to be writing to a musicality that fits with the keyswitching, and - especially - the arcs. And like Tallin the Special Bows Ark 2 etc, it shines when you start to turn the legato on on the arcs. 

Definately not an "on the cheap" replacement for Tallinn, SCS etc. But it's going to be a very nice supplement to these, arcs open beautiful expressive spaces that crossfades could never take you to.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

ism said:


> Seems to have 3 (Vl) to 5 (Vc) dynamic layers on the shorts, which are very nice.
> 
> It says a single dynamic layer, but it actually has a mp and an mf - just no crossfade, you have to key switch.


Key switching short articulation dynamics... What happened to velocity ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

@OrchestralTools ,

Patiently waiting for *Berlin Strings* in SINE format.


----------



## ism (Jul 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Key switching short articulation dynamics... What happened to velocity ?


Shorts are velocity based as usual.

It's the legato and soft legato patches that are mf and mp respectively, and you need to keyswitch between them, there’s no crossfade.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

ism said:


> Shorts are velocity based as usual.
> 
> the legato and soft legato that are mf and mp respectively, and you need to keyswitch between them, there’s no crossfade.


Oh.. OK. (Thanks) . 

Are the Spicc. articulations long enough to play as a short stacc. for fast up-down bowing if that was needed ? or they are not suitable for that ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2021)

You can use the SINE player to cross fade between articulations. You don't have to be restricted to key-switching. Or am I wrong here ?


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

First impressions:

I think @Maxime Luft and @OrchestralTools knocked it out of the park!

It's presented as a single dynamic layer library, but it actually also contains some super useful spiccatos – going super well along with LASS (yes, still using them! But always need a library on top to get some room-iness)

...and the crescendos have some pp<mf and mf<ff variations, so not designed as a crossfade patch but rather -> Pick the one or the other, depending on your needs and you will get the raw session sound (without multiple layers interferences).

Super generous price also, considering the 5 full sections and the great amount of articulations. I had to pay less than 100€ (98€ actually) with to the pre-calculated price after logging in at OT.com

So one word: *Thanks.*


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> Patiently waiting for *Berlin Strings* in SINE format.


That one is a super big library, not sure if that will come along this year. But it sure would be great… Did they make an announcement?


----------



## AEF (Jul 2, 2021)

musicisum said:


> First impressions:
> 
> I think @Maxime Luft and @OrchestralTools knocked it out of the park!
> 
> ...


SpiccatoS? As in different types?


----------



## Jotto (Jul 2, 2021)

The intro price is not 119.


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

Jotto said:


> The intro price is not 119.


But..? Unless you live inside the EU where some VAT applies if you don't buy as a company or salesperson, it's 119 for everyone


AEF said:


> SpiccatoS? As in different types?


From pp to ff with many round robins, quite crispy and super realistic but one single style of spiccat*O*.


----------



## Jotto (Jul 2, 2021)

musicisum said:


> But..? Unless you live inside the EU where some VAT applies if you don't buy as a company or salesperson, it's 119 for everyone
> 
> From pp to ff with many round robins, quite crispy and super realistic but one single style of spiccat*O*.


I live in Norway (not a member of the EU) but when i check out they always add the vat. very unusual not to include the vat in the price. I really dont care, but OT should. They have lost hundreds of euro from me alone because of this irritating price strategy.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

musicisum said:


> That one is a super big library, not sure if that will come along this year. But it sure would be great… Did they make an announcement?


Well, SINE was released early this year, and Berlin Strings is not a new library they need to develop, they just need to port it to SINE, and possibly do some extra polishing of the library, we are in July, so I wouldn't be surprised if they release it in the next couple of months. That's 8 or 9 months into the year, and after SINE was ready.


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Well, SINE was released early this year, and Berlin Strings is not a new library they need to develop, they just need to port it to SINE, and possibly do some extra polishing of the library, we are in July, so I wouldn't be surprised if they release it in the next couple of months. That's 8 or 9 months into the year, and after SINE was ready.


Ok, well how do you evaluate the possibility of importing all features of Berlin Strings into Sine? 
I didn't went super deep into Berlin Strings, but from what I remember Capsule is capable of many things and I wouldn't be surprised if some features or function are currently not possible in Sine – let alone time stretching.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

musicisum said:


> Ok, well how do you evaluate the possibility of importing all features of Berlin Strings into Sine?
> I didn't went super deep into Berlin Strings, but from what I remember Capsule is capable of many things and I wouldn't be surprised if some features or function are currently not possible in Sine – let alone time stretching.


Yes, that's true. OT is supposedly working on a SINE update, but it has not materialized yet, it should also fix the mix-merge feature for Berlin Symph. Strings. Not sure what's going on with that, it seems like they are taking forever to release it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AEF (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



I wish the vibrato was less intense at the end of phrases. Or in general. In the piece when every thing has that much vibrato going on simultaneously it really sounds unnatural.


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>



nice!


Jotto said:


> I live in Norway (not a member of the EU) but when i check out they always add the vat. very unusual not to include the vat in the price. I really dont care, but OT should. They have lost hundreds of euro from me alone because of this irritating price strategy.


Yeah I see, I think this has to do with a taxation law which alows companies to do so if the majority of their customers are professionals with a VAT number, so they pay the net price without VAT - or something like that


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

Oddly the walkthrough does not show the Spicc. articulations.


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Oddly the walkthrough does not show the Spicc. articulations.


I think the cello single demo shows it well enough!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

musicisum said:


> I think the cello single demo shows it well enough!


I will wait for other walkthrough videos to surface, this one didn't really do it for me.


----------



## musicisum (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I will wait for other walkthrough videos to surface, this one didn't really do it for me.


Yeah, he seems to rather focus on the highlights of the library with the dynamic longs and legatos. The spiccatos are quite a big highlight for me, I'll maybe upload some mp3s here when I get a somewhat consistent piece


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't know if we're there yet, but just a gentle reminder about the rules for posting in Commercial Announcements Threads:

_Note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussions about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict._

Maybe somebody wants to start a Sample Talk thread on this?


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Well, SINE was released early this year, and Berlin Strings is not a new library they need to develop, they just need to port it to SINE, and possibly do some extra polishing of the library, we are in July, so I wouldn't be surprised if they release it in the next couple of months. That's 8 or 9 months into the year, and after SINE was ready.


Sine was released long before this year, back when JXL Brass came out in December of 2019.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I don't know if we're there yet, but just a gentle reminder about the rules for posting in Commercial Announcements Threads:
> 
> _Note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussions about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict._
> 
> Maybe somebody wants to start a Sample Talk thread on this?


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-orchestral-tools-tableau-chamber-strings.111504/


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Sine was released long before this year, back when JXL Brass came out in December of 2019.


Yeah... Thanks for the correction. So, more reason to hope that Berlin Strings in SINE could be released in the next couple of months, basically before Fall, 2021.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2021)

Any feedback from users of this library ?


----------



## holywilly (Jul 5, 2021)

@Maxime Luft May I ask why Violins I has no "Swell Medium" that other sections have? Tableau Chamber Strings have really lovely tones, and the inconsistency of articulations is not a good thing to have.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 5, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @Maxime Luft May I ask why Violins I has no "Swell Medium" that other sections have? Tableau Chamber Strings have really lovely tones, and the inconsistency of articulations is not a good thing to have.


Good luck getting an answer from @Maxime.

I asked him why he didn't include Stacc. articulations for Tab. Chamber Strings when the library was first released, and I got Zippo reply from him.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 6, 2021)

I think the same. Why Violins 1 have less articulations than than the others sections. This was the first thing to put me a brake on buy it.


----------

